# What do you think?



## NateA41.8t (May 3, 2011)

how you doing i bought this stock 05 audi a4 in Jan. since than i have got the apr stage 1 chip H&R lowing springs some HP evo 18's and some window tint what do you think?


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## NateA41.8t (May 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I approve of this car.


What kind of wheels are those? How much do they weigh?


----------

